# Atwood



## Adjohn (Mar 16, 2019)

How is the water level at the dam? Anybody catching anything?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Last word I had was that all ramps were closed. May take a ride down tomorrow and look things over.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Adjohn said:


> How is the water level at the dam? Anybody catching anything?


Goin down in the morning with the yak. Ill send back a report.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Just came back. All ramps are closed.


----------



## Adjohn (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks for the feed back.
Is that park by the dam accessible? ie, can you shore fish?


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes. There were several cars in the parking lot and some drove into the ramp lot but you cannot drive past the ramp. Some people were shore fishing at the ramp.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Thursday morning. Delroy marina


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

Wow still up ? Would like to get down there & do some catfishing soon . Anyone else doing any good ?


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Went to Atwood Saturday Evening and the water was up at least 4ft and rising ramps were still closed


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

So I take it IF you can get to your boat down there that is docked there you can get on the water ? I just wonder when they will open the ramps up .


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

i wasn’t able to get to My Dock it was to deep


----------



## Adjohn (Mar 16, 2019)

What's the latest on Atwood? Any action? are ramps open?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

As of last evening they were still closed. Lake was covered with pontoons and a few sailboats.


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

I was down Friday night at one place , & only got 2 bites but no cats . I should of tried my other spot i like .


----------

